# What are the BEST chew toys for a 4 month old



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I have a 4 month old male shep, and he is teething. I want him to have the best teething toys so he will avoid chewing everything else. He is pretty good about not chewing on stuff other than his toys or sticks, but I just built him a dog house, and don't want him to chew it up, lol. He is only out in his kennel when I am not home, but still don't want him chewing it up. Any tips on the best things to leave in his pen with him would be much appreciated! I don't like rawhide...gives them an upset stomach. Thanks!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

I would also spray the edges of the dog house with a no chew spray, i.e. bitter apple, seemed to work with ours.


----------



## sharkey19 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have you tried puppy kongs? You can change what you stuff them with to keep him interested, and freeze them/refrigerate them to keep them cool to help with the pain of teething.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

1>>>> i don't know if they're the best but i like kong toys.
when my dog was teething i use to put his
kong toys in the freezer.

2>>>> i don't like the idea of leaving a dog outside.
i especially don't like the idea of leaving a dog outside
when i'm not home. before my dog had free run
of the house i crated him when away from home
or anytime i couldn't watch him.

3>>>> toys. make sure whatever you leave in his
pen make sure he can't swallow it.

lots of times when my dog was teething
i would hold ice in my hands and then rub his gums.



missykel3 said:


> 1>>>> I have a 4 month old male shep, and he is teething. I want him to have the best teething toys so he will avoid chewing everything else.
> 
> 2>>>> He is pretty good about not chewing on stuff other than his toys or sticks, but I just built him a dog house, and don't want him to chew it up, lol. He is only out in his kennel when I am not home, but still don't want him chewing it up.
> 
> 3>>>> Any tips on the best things to leave in his pen with him would be much appreciated! I don't like rawhide...gives them an upset stomach. Thanks!


----------



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> 1>>>>
> 
> 2>>>> i don't like the idea of leaving a dog outside.
> i especially don't like the idea of leaving a dog outside
> ...


I personally think that being outside for part of the day is healthy, and he is in the house about 75% of the time. If I can't be home, I like the idea that he is outside and can go to the bathroom if needed. He is potty trained, but I have cleaned up enough diarrhea in the past with my other shep (who has IBS--very sensitive tummy) that I would rather keep him/them outside.


----------



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, so far he hasn't tried, but I don't want to wait until it is too late!



codmaster said:


> I would also spray the edges of the dog house with a no chew spray, i.e. bitter apple, seemed to work with ours.


----------



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Yep, he does like kongs, but he doesn't 'chew' on them per se. He kind of just throws it around. 



sharkey19 said:


> Have you tried puppy kongs? You can change what you stuff them with to keep him interested, and freeze them/refrigerate them to keep them cool to help with the pain of teething.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

IMO the appropriate sized Kong toy is an excellent chew toy regardless of age.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

A great chew toy I have used in the past and for Stella was to take a tied rope thingie, soak it with water and freeze it, it works as a great hard chew and also seems to help with teething.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

missykel3 said:


> I personally think that being outside for part of the day is healthy, and he is in the house about 75% of the time. If I can't be home, I like the idea that he is outside and can go to the bathroom if needed. He is potty trained, but I have cleaned up enough diarrhea in the past with my other shep (who has IBS--very sensitive tummy) that I would rather keep him/them outside.


 
i agree with kong toys.


as for staying outside, have you been missing all the dogs going missing recently? including puppies? One was returned home dead, one was returned home but the others havent been found. Pet theft is on the rise, not to mention people can throw poisoned food over.


----------



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hmm...I haven't heard a lot about it, no. That is definitely a scary thought, but so is the house burning down while I am gone with both dogs inside. I of course don't want my dog stolen or poisoned...but there are a lot of things I have to consider in my day to day life. I find it hard to believe that someone would steal my two GSDs while I am in the house with full view of them at all times, esp since my adult male wouldn't let a fly in yard if it tried. They eat outside too, raw diet does not belong in the house with the way my guys eat. I agree that we need to be responsible and keep our pets safe, but there has to be a balance. I may reconsider leaving them outside for long periods of time while I am gone, but I don't know what else I would do with them...the garage perhaps? Seems a little cruel to coop them up in there...esp since there is no window. I guess crating in the house is ok, but I have a male with hip dysplasia who needs more space to be comfortable--and a huge cage doesn't have a place in my home--there is enough space for Koda's bed, and Hugo's cage. There are a lot of factors as to why I do what I do. I also don't live in a high crime rate area, probably why I didn't hear about the stealings. I walk at night all the time and there have never been anything to be concerned about. I was born and raised in this neighborhood, live on 2 acres, and am a stay-at-home mom. The times I am away from home are slim to none, and usually the boys go with me. I don't know why I feel so defensive in this, but I guess it is because everyone is making it seem like I am feeding them to the wolves or something just because I leave them outside for a couple hours a day. 



KZoppa said:


> i agree with kong toys.
> 
> 
> as for staying outside, have you been missing all the dogs going missing recently? including puppies? One was returned home dead, one was returned home but the others havent been found. Pet theft is on the rise, not to mention people can throw poisoned food over.


----------



## Minoli (Jul 19, 2011)

I think everyone's intentions were looking out for your best interest, as well as every other dog owners. 

Never a good thing when you hear about a missing dog.


----------



## missykel3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I know, and I am sorry for being over-reactive. Has anyone actually had this happen to them? Their dog get stolen or poisoned? I can think of a million things that 'could' happen to me, my kids, my dogs, and worry myself to death about it. Living in fear isn't enjoying life in my opinion. But if this has actually happened to someone personally, please I actually do want to hear it


----------



## bigD103 (Oct 20, 2011)

that sounds like an overreaction. who would go out of their way and take the time to throw poisoned food over a fence? just my .02


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I havent had anyone throw poisoned food but i had a cat fed antifreeze and not far from where I live there was someone poisioning dogs in their yards. I had a neighbor whose gf 's son was teasing my female GSD w/ a stickThank God my husbands buddy who is tatted from head to toe and 6ft4 walked out or my girl might have let him have it instead my husband's buddy explained the consequences of being on our property.I guess working in the cj field i tend to believe many people will do bad things .
The frozen rope toy is a great idea for a 4 month old.


----------

